# Catalpa Worms for Fishing



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

are almost a forgotten practice. Cats and Bass can't resist them. As a kid, Grandma used to wait for the Catalpa Tree, to bloom, and the following of the moth larvae, commonly called Catalpa Worms. They tend to roll the big heart shaped leaf, around themselves for protection. Grandma would freeze them in mason jars,(before zip lock bags) and we would fish with them all year round. I've got two trees, and they bloom, in this part of the country, from end of May, to July. Take my word for it, some of the best live (frozen)bait, you'll ever use. You won't be disapointed...


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Great trotline bait. Been using them with my grandfather for years. Put em in coffee cans full of cornmeal and they'll keep alive for several weeks in the fridge. Just cut some holes in the lid of course. They look dead when you first take em out but come back to life after they warm up some. We always freeze em like fish in water and they're usually still nice and juicy when thawed. I haven't found a better bait for cats or bluegill. I'm not sure how the trees would do on the coast but I would love to try and grow some. Just gotta watch the wasps while your gettin em.lol

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Catalpa Worms*

I haven't fished with them for some years now but they are a good bait for catfish and bream.

To use, stick a stick into one end and turn the worm inside out. Makes it more attractive.

We had several Catalpa Trees in our backyard.

Thanks for the memories.C2


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

Catalpa worms are my no. 1 choice for bait when fishing for eating size catfish. I have about 40 trees and prune them in winter. This makes them much leafier.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

tbone2374 said:


> are almost a forgotten practice. Cats and Bass can't resist them. As a kid, Grandma used to wait for the Catalpa Tree, to bloom, and the following of the moth larvae, commonly called Catalpa Worms. They tend to roll the big heart shaped leaf, around themselves for protection. Grandma would freeze them in mason jars,(before zip lock bags) and we would fish with them all year round. I've got two trees, and they bloom, in this part of the country, from end of May, to July. Take my word for it, some of the best live (frozen)bait, you'll ever use. You won't be disapointed...


_*Great advice, my parents have a couple of these trees in their yard but, I will definitely be on the watch for those worms. Thanks tbone:bounce: *_


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Have used them many many times. They definetly are fine bait.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*How do you transplant the worms?*

My parents have a single tree in the yard and it has no worms at all on it. How do you get the worms to grow on it? I have heard there are certain times of the year to do this, I have also heard that there are male trees and female trees, is any of this true?

Brian


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

we have catalpa trees on the coast ,I live 30 miles from the bay , the trees grow quite well, but I have never seen a catalpa worm in this area, I have heard about them being used for catfish bait though.usually hear about them from folks that live in east texas. here we have a wood borer, called old house borer, usually found in fallen pecan trees, looks like a over grown grub worm, cat fish will fight over one of them.


----------

